# Tank Abbott calls out Ronda, offers any woman that can beat him in a fight $100,000



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> *Tank Abbott to Ronda Rousey: 'Make Me a Sandwich'*
> 
> Move over, Floyd Mayweather. Ronda Rousey has someone new to hate.
> 
> ...


http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/news/tank-abbott-to-ronda-rousey-make-me-a-sandwich-20150922


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

"You can't be, like, a tranny," Abbott added. "You gotta be a female. Born a female."

ha ha ha ha ha. Abbott, what an OG.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I would be pretty surprised if Tank has 100k to spare.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I would be pretty surprised if Tank has 100k to spare.


He's probably moving guns or something these days lol

From what I remember tank tapped to a toe hold a long time ago, cant remember who it was again. He did always talk a good game though!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> "You can't be, like, a tranny," Abbott added. "You gotta be a female. Born a female."
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha. Abbott, what an OG.


Abbott is ducking Fallon Fox.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I love it. Hilarious. But he's obviously complete scum. Handle this shit like Don Frye does.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Haha Tank Abbott, good shit.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> I would be pretty surprised if Tank has 100k to spare.


Thus. I can't imagine how he's even paying his bar tabs these days.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He would murder her, such a stupid suggestion. He could take 50 punches pretty easily and kill her with one,


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Last I heard he was living in Huntington Beach and getting into regular bar fights.

Oh yeah, Ronda would wreck him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Last I heard he was living in Huntington Beach and getting into regular bar fights.
> 
> Oh yeah, Ronda would wreck him.


I think Tank Abbott would still knock a girl out with an open hand slap. He's still a big guy and he'll still to a degree know how to throw a punch.

Then again I think any guy with a year of proper MMA training at the same weight class as Ronda would beat her.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Thus. I can't imagine how he's even paying his bar tabs these days.


Moderators on an mma forum bashing fighters. Wonder why numbers are dwindling lol.

Abbott would slap the teeth out of your mouth before you finished your sentence.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think Tank Abbott would still knock a girl out with an open hand slap. He's still a big guy and he'll still to a degree know how to throw a punch.
> 
> Then again I think any guy with a year of proper MMA training at the same weight class as Ronda would beat her.


I think you underestimate how good her judo and submission game is. I don't think Abbot could connect to save his life. Ronda would rip his limbs off.



Rusty said:


> Moderators on an mma forum bashing fighters. Wonder why numbers are dwindling lol.
> 
> Abbott would slap the teeth out of your mouth before you finished your sentence.


Abbott is about as much of a fighter as Art Jimmerson.

Edit: Okay, that's a bit of a stretch. Tank is not a fighter. He's a hard puncher who lacks fundamentals of MMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think you overrate how effective that stuff is outside of WMMA. The reason you don't see Judo at that level in men's MMA is it's extremely hard to utilize that so effectively against a guy with an amateur wrestling base. I reckon most of these girls heavily struggle to throw any trained guy. Do you think even at this day in age, Tank Abbott has worse striking that Miesha Tate?

I don't think Ronda could just throw guys left right and centre in a fight, and even then, armbars happen sooooo much more frequently in WMMA than in men's. Her skills are perfect for WMMA because their weaknesses are her strengths, or their strengths are weaknesses compared to Ronda's abilities in those areas. But I think a jab even from a big old dude like Tank Abbott and MMA would die out cause we just saw an old man break a young girl's nose.

While people pass off a lot of this shit though, it's interesting to me. It's martial arts. Can this style beat this style. Can age be a factor? Can gender be a factor? Martial arts is about having all those questions.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

do you guys really think that Honda given the arm with perfect technique could actual submit a guy like tank abbott?

i doubt she could make a guy her own size quit, let alone a HW...

her arm bar setups are great, but she is pulling them against females whos upper body strength is 5x less than their leg/hip strength...

full grown men (fighters that are UFC quality) sink them in deep and at times cant finish an arm bar... even with men the hip/leg strength ratio is more than 2:1, and they still have to crank with all their might with less than a 50:50 chance of finishing...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Abbott is ducking Fallon Fox.


:thumb02:


it's *possible* that tank could land a KO in the first 30 seconds. After that he has no chance.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> 
> it's *possible* that tank could land a KO in the first 30 seconds. After that he has no chance.


100 grand, my arse.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That screen cap looks exactly like what Tank would be trying to do.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think you underestimate how good her judo and submission game is. I don't think Abbot could connect to save his life. Ronda would rip his limbs off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um not really, watch this, then add another good 50 lbs on top of Mousasi for abbott.






Sure Tank doesn't have the grappling base that Mousasi has but he has been in there with many like that. Heck he nearly KOd a 2nd degree Judo black belt who was MALE and his OWN SIZE (Don Frye) before he slipped. If he landed that on Ronda, which he would eventually because her takedowns would about have as much momentum on him as a fly, her pouty face would go into a coma. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7g109_don-frye-vs-tank-abbott_sport

She should stick to armbarring slappy 135 lb girls with shiny new BJJ blue and purple belts, and quit talking about beating dudes :laugh:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Tank was one of the first non specialist guys in the UFC... The game past him by super quick, but i still feel people underrate him a little. Tank was not just a hard puncher... he was happy wrestling his way to victory if he could.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> um not really, watch this, then add another good 50 lbs on top of Mousasi for abbott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol good video. She looks like a tween in there vs Moussasi. It really puts it in perspective her lack of power compared to a guy like Tank and how any attempts to grapple him may in fact result in Tank just laughing at her. 

I do have a sneaky feeling though she could do to him what couture did to James Toney with that cheap low single leg trip, grab hold of a foot and catch him in that toe hold again!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Lol good video. She looks like a tween in there vs Moussasi. It really puts it in perspective her lack of power compared to a guy like Tank and how any attempts to grapple him may in fact result in Tank just laughing at her.
> 
> I do have a sneaky feeling though she could do to him what couture did to James Toney with that cheap low single leg trip, grab hold of a foot and catch him in that toe hold again!


Highly doubt the low single trip ... for one Toney was a complete MMA noob, Tank has been in more than two dozen fights against seasoned Judo and BJJ blackbelts and Olympic level wrestlers. He hasn't won many of those fights but he's held his own and staggered them at times. They also had chins to take his shots, Ronda won't by a mile.

For another, even a low single takes weight and momentum to push the other guy down, and that's when it's a noob like Toney who was standing in an unbalanced pure boxing stance, which tank doesn't. Tank could literally walk out of Ronda's momentum, punching her as he willed while her head was down.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah your right, not giving tank enough credit.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Even as a fat old man, a dude Tank's size could probably list lift Ronda up like a child if she got the armbar fully locked in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only in MMA loonie-land can a 300 pound 6 foot gorilla say "I don't care, I will fight any woman on this Earth for free." and get a cheer.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Lmao yeah.

Sad to see Tank turn into this. Tank actually seemed like a really intelligent guy when he did commentary on UFC. He was a complete badass and the perfect looking guy for MMA, but he was a solid enough fighter. I'd see him beating Gracie at UFC 1 easily enough. 

When he disappeared for years, the poor guy's not giving a fuk lifestyle ruined his career. Although he returned, owning Tito Ortiz in a promo, his career was done.

Now he went from a badass pretty intelligent guy to a stupid old guy fighting in parks as a pensioner.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I like this match up. Book it.

I'm going all in on a Tank bitch slap KO in 10 seconds.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It would be close... If he didn't weigh 260. He's more than 100 pounds heavier and hits hard, she wouldn't be able to hip toss him, armbar him or charge him with punches.

It would be like a 90 pound trained fighter attacking me. I've got a good kick that would level someone significantly smaller, regardless of technique because at such a huge weight discrepancy it's not fair. 

Rousey could tee off on him for probably 100 shots in a row before he slowed down, he'd need to land one to potentially break her neck. The dude bench pressed like 800 pounds back in the day, hitting a small women with that seems illegal. The fight wouldn't ever be sanctioned because of the risk of her dying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> It would be like a 90 pound trained fighter attacking me. I've got a good kick that would level someone significantly smaller, regardless of technique because at such a huge weight discrepancy it's not fair.


Good point.

My best mate can lift really well, wouldn't have an ounce of fat on him, would be fairly solid with a lot of his techniques. He is 11 stone, which google tells me is 154 lbs.

I'm 14-15 stone, so let's say 15. That's 210lbs. That's only just over 60lbs heavier than him, but he says he can barely stand when holding the kick shield when I hit it, saying "I'm pretty positive my leg snaps if I take that without the shield".

Of course landing techniques is a different story and everything like that, but even at his current age I'd say Tank Abbott knows how to land a hard shot. Even if he's just old man hammerfisting from the get go...it's still Tank Abbott.

If Tank Abbott, a dude who's at the absolute least still a full heavyweight, fights someone at 135lbs...who doesn't have any KO power....he slaughters them (the odd wrestler could change things up though). Now...imagine that person's a girl.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Now he went from a badass pretty intelligent guy to a stupid old guy fighting in parks as a pensioner.


Let me set the record straight he is not quite ready for assisted living yet. He is 50, four years younger than me and is not that old. :angry07:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Term said:


> Let me set the record straight he is not quite ready for assisted living yet. He is 50, four years younger than me and is not that old. :angry07:


In fighter terms he's old though. Took too much punishment and it aged his physical ability.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> Only in MMA loonie-land can a 300 pound 6 foot gorilla say "I don't care, I will fight any woman on this Earth for free." and get a cheer.


Well Ronda can't complain, walking around saying she could beat 250 lb gorillas like Cain Velasquez in their prime .... heck this particular gorilla would be a huge step down for her delusions, might almost look like sanity in comparison :laugh:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think you underestimate how good her judo and submission game is. I don't think Abbot could connect to save his life. Ronda would rip his limbs off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're joking right. Ronda wouldn't even be able to move Abbott's arm if he let her try to torque it.

Abbott vs. Rousey would be nothing but pure violence. He could rip the woman from limb to limb if he wanted to. It would be like a human taking on a Gorilla.

Edit: There's also a vid of Luke Rockhold letting Ronda apply all her strength to an arm bar on him, he almost has to stop himself from laughing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Edit: There's also a vid of Luke Rockhold letting Ronda apply all her strength to an arm bar on him, he almost has to stop himself from laughing.


Looked for the video. Interesting to watch, but, to be honest, Luke is a wizzard on the ground and he was defending the armbar from being locked not only by brute strenght, but with refined technique as well.






That being said, Tank would literally twist Ronda's head off from her body, without any sort of technique, of course.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Edit: There's also a vid of Luke Rockhold letting Ronda apply all her strength to an arm bar on him, he almost has to stop himself from laughing.


Um, no. He tries defend the armbar (without attacking her, which of course would happen in a real fight), but fails. People apparently don't really understand armbars. Strengthwise, it's not only back muscles against arm muscles, but it's also about leverage.

Mighty Mouse would win against Abbott.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Um, no. He tries defend the armbar (without attacking her, which of course would happen in a real fight), but fails. People apparently don't really understand armbars. Strengthwise, it's not only back muscles against arm muscles, but it's also about leverage.
> 
> Mighty Mouse would win against Abbott.


You obviously never saw this fight!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> You obviously never saw this fight!


We certainly know who did, though.






:thumb02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Voiceless said:


> Um, no. He tries defend the armbar (without attacking her, which of course would happen in a real fight), but fails. People apparently don't really understand armbars. Strengthwise, it's not only back muscles against arm muscles, but it's also about leverage.
> 
> Mighty Mouse would win against Abbott.


He's laughing while she's attempting it.

Abbott wud crush mighty mouse like a bug. His nickname is mouse for crying out loud. What man refers to themselves as a fcking mouse?!

The lack of respect Abbott gets from UFC fans is sad. When I think of early UFC, one of the first things I think of is Tank fcking Abbott. He's one of the founders. The founders of UFC. Give this man his dues. He ain't no fcking mouse, either.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

At least Mighty Mouse "yes that's a terrible nickname" would have a chance at connecting and hurting abbot before being crushed


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> At least Mighty Mouse "yes that's a terrible nickname" would have a chance at connecting and hurting abbot before being crushed


Yea, the mouse would at least tag Abbott with a few shots before getting snapped in half.

I get the impression that some posters on here think Rousey would actually stand a chance against Mike Tyson in a street fight, too.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Yea, the mouse would at least tag Abbott with a few shots before getting snapped in half.
> 
> I get the impression that some posters on here think Rousey would actually stand a chance against Mike Tyson in a street fight, too.


Of course brah, Mike had no grappling and Rousey's ears are too tiny to bite off. She'd take both his 50 lb arms home. Catch em mid air too while they were flying at 500mph


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey hey hey it's Fat Abbott! Seriously?? A heavyweight man is talking about beating up women and you guys are going blue in the face taking turns sticking his dick in your mouths. Of course he would beat up a 135lb woman, he is literally double her weight. To say it is totally impossible for her to beat him in the octagon is just as ludicrous as his challenge though. Spider crawl at him a la Jon Jones, tie up Fat Abbott's ankles and rip up one of his already blown out knees. Or better yet, jog around the ring the first couple rounds if it even takes that long for him to be sucking wind. Was he a blast to watch in the early UFCs? Of course! Is he remotely relevant today? Hell no! He just wants some of Ronda's limelight like everyone else flapping their lips. 

Also, 100 grand is chump change to Ronda these days if you folks haven't been keeping up.:confused03: I'm glad to see a "legend" like Tank taking the high road.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> Hey hey hey it's Fat Abbott! Seriously?? A heavyweight man is talking about beating up women and you guys are going blue in the face taking turns sticking his dick in your mouths. Of course he would beat up a 135lb woman, he is literally double her weight. To say it is totally impossible for her to beat him in the octagon is just as ludicrous as his challenge though. Spider crawl at him a la Jon Jones, tie up Fat Abbott's ankles and rip up one of his already blown out knees. Or better yet, jog around the ring the first couple rounds if it even takes that long for him to be sucking wind. Was he a blast to watch in the early UFCs? Of course! Is he remotely relevant today? Hell no! He just wants some of Ronda's limelight like everyone else flapping their lips.
> 
> Also, 100 grand is chump change to Ronda these days if you folks haven't been keeping up.:confused03: I'm glad to see a "legend" like Tank taking the high road.


Well this annoying pouty 135 lb fool woman yammers 24/7 about manhandling the best male boxer in the world and beating the UFC HW champ, and her boss and fools on forums eat it up and parrot it, so the legend that is Tank gave his thoughts on the ridiculousness of it all. He doesn't care for amazing limelight he's going to get from all the internet white knights now, just speaks his mind.

Rousey wouldn't have to hear this stuff if she didn't bring it up. 

Also if you really think he's going to walk around beating up women, you need to get a sense of humor. He doesn't have 100 Gs and he's not gonna go trading it for sandwiches, let alone any mma body actually sanctioning or police allowing such a fight, trannies or no :laugh:.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Well this annoying pouty 135 lb fool woman yammers 24/7 about manhandling the best male boxer in the world and beating the UFC HW champ, and her boss and fools on forums eat it up and parrot it, so the legend that is Tank gave his thoughts on the ridiculousness of it all. He doesn't care for amazing limelight he's going to get from all the internet white knights now, just speaks his mind.
> 
> Rousey wouldn't have to hear this stuff if she didn't bring it up.
> 
> Also if you really think he's going to walk around beating up women, you need to get a sense of humor. He doesn't have 100 Gs and he's not gonna go trading it for sandwiches, trannies or no :laugh:.


Lol, touche' good points. Although given his past, I would venture Tank has had to fend off a couple trannies before. Probably to protect his sandwiches of course.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> Lol, touche' good points. Although given his past, I would venture Tank has had to fend off a couple trannies before. Probably to protect his sandwiches of course.


Oh indeed, the fat man clearly values his sandwiches.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> Hey hey hey it's Fat Abbott! Seriously?? A heavyweight man is talking about beating up women and you guys are going blue in the face taking turns sticking his dick in your mouths. Of course he would beat up a 135lb woman, he is literally double her weight. To say it is totally impossible for her to beat him in the octagon is just as ludicrous as his challenge though. Spider crawl at him a la Jon Jones, tie up Fat Abbott's ankles and rip up one of his already blown out knees. Or better yet, jog around the ring the first couple rounds if it even takes that long for him to be sucking wind. Was he a blast to watch in the early UFCs? Of course! Is he remotely relevant today? Hell no! He just wants some of Ronda's limelight like everyone else flapping their lips.
> 
> Also, 100 grand is chump change to Ronda these days if you folks haven't been keeping up.:confused03: I'm glad to see a "legend" like Tank taking the high road.


"I cant believe you guys are actually talking about this fight. Now please find below the list of reasons why I think Ronda could beat Tank" :laugh:


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "I cant believe you guys are actually talking about this fight. Now please find below the list of reasons why I think ANYBODY could beat Tank" :laugh:


fixed that for ya:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anybody, Ronda...still talking about it mate.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anybody, Ronda...still talking about it mate.


Typing about it technically... Is that not what one does on an internet forum about MMA?:hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But you were the one describing everyone in this thread as "going blue in the face taking turns sticking his dick in your mouths"...

So you can talk, sorry, type (dope distinction homie) about it but no one else can?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Tank in his prime benched 500lbs, no way would Ron's judo work on Tank his arm is as strong as her body. Her punches wouldn't phase him. If he couldnt finish her in 2 minutes though I think he would verbally tap out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Tank in his prime benched 500lbs, no way would Ron's judo work on Tank his arm is as strong as her body. Her punches wouldn't phase him. If he couldnt finish her in 2 minutes though I think he would verbally tap out.


VEEEEERY good point. If she just dances around him for a few minutes she could dodge his punches and he'd collapse in tiredness.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> He's laughing while she's attempting it.
> 
> Abbott wud crush mighty mouse like a bug. His nickname is mouse for crying out loud. What man refers to themselves as a fcking mouse?!
> 
> The lack of respect Abbott gets from UFC fans is sad. When I think of early UFC, one of the first things I think of is Tank fcking Abbott. He's one of the founders. The founders of UFC. Give this man his dues. He ain't no fcking mouse, either.


It is Mouse Johnson. 

Edit: Mouse isnt his real first name?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Shit, come to think of it, I reckon Ronda Rousey could take Bobb Sapp.

Let's have Rousey vs. Sapp at the New Year's Pride resurrection event, so Ronda can show the world how much of a strong, independent woman she is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, so let me get this straight:

Conor talks a load of nonsense about believing he can beat any man alive = positive affirmation. Its all good.

Ronda says the same thing = shes a dumb bitch.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight:
> 
> Conor talks a load of nonsense about believing he can beat any man alive = positive affirmation. Its all good.
> 
> Ronda says the same thing = shes a dumb bitch.


Ronda is a woman, Conor is a man.

I haven't heard Conor talk shit about any heavyweight or light-heavyweight men saying that he could beat them, either.

He has trashed featherweights, bantamweights and lightweights. I also believe he's mentioned fighting at welterweight before, and given his natural size and weight, it's certainly within the scope of possibility.

When Conor starts saying he could crush Cain Velasquez, I'm right with you.

With that said, let's not forget how well a fat BJ Penn did at LHW against Lyoto Machida.

Ronda, a woman, saying she could beat heavyweight champions is beyond ludicrous.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Ronda is a woman, Conor is a man.
> 
> I haven't heard Conor talk shit about any heavyweight or light-heavyweight men saying that he could beat them, either.
> 
> ...


Oh not just HW champs, ANYONE ON THE PLANET :laugh:. 



Ronda Rousey said:


> In a no-rules fight, I believe I can beat anyone on this planet,


http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...would-beat-floyd-mayweather-in-no-rules-fight

I want to see her real limits though. Clearly men and HW MMA champs aren't a problem, the real discussions we need to be having are could the entire US army beat Ronda? A pack of lions? A meteor? None of these is anywhere close to a match for a strong, independent woman. Anyone saying so is a sexist meteor lover.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Ronda is a woman, Conor is a man.
> 
> I haven't heard Conor talk shit about any heavyweight or light-heavyweight men saying that he could beat them, either.
> 
> ...


Since when is positive affirmation got anything to do with reality? Its about getting yourself into the right space to do what you need to do.

Conor said he could beat any man alive on Irish soil. Is it true? No, it fooking isnt. And yet, you give him props for thinking this way. So do I.

There's no difference between the two except you like Conor and don't like Ronda.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

You can all take the piss out of Ronda but her saying that was a smart media play! Especially for a pending movie career!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Soojooko said:


> Since when is positive affirmation got anything to do with reality? Its about getting yourself into the right space to do what you need to do.
> 
> Conor said he could beat any man alive on Irish soil. Is it true? No, it fooking isnt. And yet, you give him props for thinking this way. So do I.
> 
> There's no difference between the two except you like Conor and don't like Ronda.


Again: Conor is a man, Ronda Rousey is a woman.

If Rousey say she could beat any woman alive, I wouldn't have a problem with it.

Her saying she could beat any man, including former UFC heavyweight champions, is akin to McGregor saying "I can beat any Silver back Gorilla alive, just put me in the jungle and I'm ready to go."

The difference in raw power between men and women is enormous. We've saw what a MW like Melvin Manhoeuf can do to heavyweight gorillas like Mark Hunt.

Ronda Rousey's punches against Bethe Correia wouldn't make a man like Tank Abbott even flinch. That's not me being against Rousey, that's just stating how it is.

Now, If McGregor was given a free pass to unload on Cain Velasquez, there's a good chance he knocks him out.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Again: Conor is a man, Ronda Rousey is a woman.
> 
> If Rousey say she could beat any woman alive, I wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> Her saying she could beat any man, including former UFC heavyweight champions, is akin to McGregor saying "I can beat any Silver back Gorilla alive, just put me in the jungle and I'm ready to go."


I'd have no problem with Conor saying that :laugh: He'd probably believe it too, especially nowadays since it looks like he struck up a recent friendship with Charles....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Her saying she could beat any man, including former UFC heavyweight champions, is akin to McGregor saying "I can beat any Silver back Gorilla alive, just put me in the jungle and I'm ready to go."


And if Conor said exactly that, you still wouldn't be giving him the same stick you are giving Rousey.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Again: Conor is a man, Ronda Rousey is a woman.
> 
> If Rousey say she could beat any woman alive, I wouldn't have a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, as ridiculous as it is, there is a sliver of possibility that Conor COULD beat even a HW if he landed the right shot. People speculate about Bruce Lee etc. all the time and Royce did it in the early days when his techniques were above those of his peers. It's extremely unlikely but not entirely beyond the realm of possibility. Rousey doing so is laughable. It's like a hamster beating a Gorilla.

It wouldn't bother me much, except the entire western world has devolved into this politically correct bullshit fantasy world that thrives on denying common sense and the beautiful differences between the sexes. On a macro level it's destroying the male-female relationship. Rousey's arrogant stupidity wouldn't be bothersome if it wasn't a mass stupidity with society in general.



Soojooko said:


> And if Conor said exactly that, you still wouldn't be giving him the same stick you are giving Rousey.


He just stated he would.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah, as ridiculous as it is, there is a sliver of possibility that Conor COULD beat even a HW if he landed the right shot. People speculate about Bruce Lee etc. all the time and Royce did it in the early days when his techniques were above those of his peers. It's extremely unlikely but not entirely beyond the realm of possibility. Rousey doing so is laughable. It's like a hamster beating a Gorilla.
> 
> It wouldn't bother me much, except the entire western world has devolved into this politically correct bullshit fantasy world that thrives on denying common sense and the beautiful differences between the sexes. On a macro level it's destroying the male-female relationship. Rousey's arrogant stupidity wouldn't be bothersome if it wasn't a mass stupidity with society in general.


How can you be sure she just didn't say this for the money and attention it brings? Your assuming delusion!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> How can you be sure she just didn't say this for the money and attention it brings? Your assuming delusion!


Because I encounter women all the time who say stupid shit like this without getting a penny in return. I know where it stems from, money has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> He just stated he would.


Except, he wouldnt.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It kinda does sound like something Conor might say....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sooj, there's a difference between "I could beat anyone" and "I could beat Cain Velasquez".


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sooj, there's a difference between "I could beat anyone" and "I could beat Cain Velasquez".


Maybe you and me got a very different understanding of what "anyone" means.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me that much if Ronda beat Tank in a fight. Yes Tank is much much larger than Ronda but he is and always has been a crappy fighter. As long as she lasts a minute or two I have full confidence she would eventually win. I imagine it would be a very long fight that mainly consists of Tank laying on top of her but eventually he will move and get caught in something.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But you were the one describing everyone in this thread as "going blue in the face taking turns sticking his dick in your mouths"...
> 
> So you can talk, sorry, type (dope distinction homie) about it but no one else can?


I never said nobody else can discuss this topic... You did when you deliberately misinterpreted my original post and then paraphrased it in a misguided attempt to call me a hypocrite because you had nothing to rebut with. It's all good homie. 

I still believe there are a few slim chances for Ronda to defeat your hero in the Octagon. She is an active fighter while Tank would be coated in ring rust. That's another slight advantage she would have. Also, Tank's record versus anyone with a submission game or a game-plan in general is abysmal. If he doesn't ko you in the first round, you can probably beat him.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GlassJaw said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that much if Ronda beat Tank in a fight. Yes Tank is much much larger than Ronda but he is and always has been a crappy fighter. As long as she lasts a minute or two I have full confidence she would eventually win. I imagine it would be a very long fight that mainly consists of Tank laying on top of her but eventually he will move and get caught in something.





evilappendix said:


> I never said nobody else can discuss this topic... You did when you deliberately misinterpreted my original post and then paraphrased it in a misguided attempt to call me a hypocrite because you had nothing to rebut with. It's all good homie.
> 
> I still believe there are a few slim chances for Ronda to defeat your hero in the Octagon. She is an active fighter while Tank would be coated in ring rust. That's another slight advantage she would have. Also, Tank's record versus anyone with a submission game or a game-plan in general is abysmal. If he doesn't ko you in the first round, you can probably beat him.


It doesn't matter, you guys are comparing separate genders geez when did people get so deluded. 

It's like saying well Bethe Correira doesn't do well against power punchers, so she would totally get destroyed by this 9 year old girl who beats ALL the other 9 year old girls in the yard. 

There is an ORDER OF A MAGNITUDE difference between the two physically. Not a little bit. Tank's fights with other top male HWs have no bearing on how he would fare against a BW Woman, any more than it would on how he would fare against a highly trained child or a really aggressive puppy. He wouldn't have to lie on top of her, a single full power punch from a guy his size would break her humerus bone even if she blocked it and put her in a coma if she didn't.

It's not about him gassing. There is nothing she could do to "gas" him. You gas against others who can physically exert you, not someone you can manhandle. I don't "gas" play wrestling my 12 year old nephews and wasn't even remotely exerted by the handful of women I happened to roll with. It was basically a polite relaxation time to let them learn, they couldn't latch on literally anything I wouldn't let them. You have to play along for either to get anything, it's the nice thing to do. 

A BJJ trained woman can defend herself in a pinch against a male aggressor in her guard who has no idea about BJJ. I'm all for that. Beyond that it's stupid to assume any sort of "win" for any woman against an average man in any sort of fighting or pure strength based endeavor.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> It doesn't matter, you guys are comparing separate genders geez when did people get so deluded.
> 
> It's like saying well Bethe Correira doesn't do well against power punchers, so she would totally get destroyed by this 9 year old girl who beats ALL the other 9 year old girls in the yard.
> 
> ...


I'll bet this guy is in a lot better shape than tank.





when I searched the google for videos of "woman ko man" I got 13,700,000 results. ....pretty stupid


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

C'mon Liddellianenko, not even a one in a million, flying scissor heel hook chance? Isn't Tank pushing 50 years old or more? His testosterone has been on the down swing then for at least fifteen years, not to mention he has never been in shape. Strong as hell yes, but virtually zero conditioning. Martial arts is not a pure strength based endeavor either. Especially when there are certain rules in place to make it a sport.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> I never said nobody else can discuss this topic... You did when you deliberately misinterpreted my original post and then paraphrased it in a misguided attempt to call me a hypocrite because you had nothing to rebut with. It's all good homie.
> 
> I still believe there are a few slim chances for Ronda to defeat your hero in the Octagon. She is an active fighter while Tank would be coated in ring rust. That's another slight advantage she would have. Also, Tank's record versus anyone with a submission game or a game-plan in general is abysmal. If he doesn't ko you in the first round, you can probably beat him.


Get her dick out your mouth though.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

evilappendix said:


> C'mon Liddellianenko, not even a one in a million, flying scissor heel hook chance? Isn't Tank pushing 50 years old or more? His testosterone has been on the down swing then for at least fifteen years, not to mention he has never been in shape. Strong as hell yes, but virtually zero conditioning. M*artial arts is not a pure strength based endeavor either.* Especially when there are certain rules in place to make it a sport.


It isn't, but what chance does a UFC heavyweight champion have against a silver back gorilla?

The Gorilla has never trained MMA, doesn't know what a double leg take down is. If Cain Velasquez went for a wrestling take down or Werdum attempted a guillotine choke, the gorilla would simply pick them up and rip them limb from limb...

If Tank Abbott landed even a grazing hook on Ronda Rousey, she'd most likely be rushed to hospital.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can tell we have a some members who never got their asses kicked by their big sister.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> It doesn't matter, you guys are comparing separate genders geez when did people get so deluded.
> 
> It's like saying well Bethe Correira doesn't do well against power punchers, so she would totally get destroyed by this 9 year old girl who beats ALL the other 9 year old girls in the yard.
> 
> ...


Tank has never been a top HW let alone even fought many top HWs. He was big and hit hard with a mediocre wrestling base. Every other attribute of his was completely sub par especially his fight IQ. He would most likely knock Ronda out if he hit her but pretending like the guy would decapitate her is ridiculous. 

As for fighting a woman being equally as difficult as fighting a puppy that is straight up hate for female athletes. Yes, there is an obvious physical advantage for men in a physical exchange but you have to take into account things like age, size, and athletic ability. Tank is 50 years old and even at his athletic peak could barely swing his arms for 2 minutes straight. As long as Ronda avoided big shots early she has a chance to win.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Get her dick out your mouth though.


No thanks, she can molest me any time anywhere. Try to contribute to the thread rather than derailing it. That's against the rules.:hug: 



ReptilianSlayer said:


> It isn't, but what chance does a UFC heavyweight champion have against a silver back gorilla?
> 
> The Gorilla has never trained MMA, doesn't know what a double leg take down is. If Cain Velasquez went for a wrestling take down or Werdum attempted a guillotine choke, the gorilla would simply pick them up and rip them limb from limb...
> 
> If Tank Abbott landed even a grazing hook on Ronda Rousey, she'd most likely be rushed to hospital.


That argument is a bit flawed in that a gorilla doesn't know what athletic competition is. They fight to survive, which is very different than fighting to win a MMA match. That, and a gorilla's strength advantage vs a man is waaay greater than a man's strength advantage vs a woman. Not only are their muscle fibers larger and denser, they have a completely different skeletal structure than we have and thus have a much greater mechanical advantage.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I'll bet this guy is in a lot better shape than tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok when I search for "Obama muslim", i get 106,000,000 results, well that settles it then :laugh:. 

You realise search engines just search for individual words anywhere in the article right? I can search for dinosaur flying ufo and get as many hits.

Also that video of yours seems about as legit as this 






The carnies must have fun emptying your pockets with obviously worked wrestling matches, that fat guy just flew over the woman without even being pulled :laugh:!

Here's what an actual non-rigged fight between a man and woman looks like. The #1 woman kickboxer on the planet and a nobody. Cringeworthy.








oldfan said:


> I can tell we have a some members who never got their asses kicked by their big sister.


Or maybe they grew up into men and realised their obvious physicality over their sisters, as well as responsibility that comes with it.



GlassJaw said:


> Tank has never been a top HW let alone even fought many top HWs. He was big and hit hard with a mediocre wrestling base. Every other attribute of his was completely sub par especially his fight IQ. He would most likely knock Ronda out if he hit her but pretending like the guy would decapitate her is ridiculous.
> 
> As for fighting a woman being equally as difficult as fighting a puppy that is straight up hate for female athletes. Yes, there is an obvious physical advantage for men in a physical exchange but you have to take into account things like age, size, and athletic ability. Tank is 50 years old and even at his athletic peak could barely swing his arms for 2 minutes straight. As long as Ronda avoided big shots early she has a chance to win.


Is IS that great! There's been like 1 woman that could even dunk in the history of the WNBA and the 15 year black kid down the street can dunk circles around her. Male high school track runners beat female WORLD records! A rank 500 male tennis player beat the #1 and #2 ranked female tennis players in the world on the same day in straight sets without even breaking a sweat. 

It has nothing to do with respect for female athletes, facts are facts and delusions are delusions, especially when they create warped world-views.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I can tell we have a some members who never got their asses kicked by their big sister.


it's a completely different story with kids. All else being equal, girls grow faster, earlier, than boys and there's not a significant gender advantage regarding strength until a ways into puberty when the massive testosterone increases in males allow them to put on much more muscle more easily than females. Obviously Ronda won't enjoy this pre-puberty advantage with Tank.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

It's stupid to limit this argument to which one is stronger. What about the other factors that have proven to be important in MMA? Which one is the better athlete and closer to their athletic prime? What about respective skill levels? We get it, men are bigger and stronger than women most of the time. 

An olympic level female athlete that competes in modern MMA has a chance at beating a guy who had some flashy knockouts 20 years ago when most of his competition was comprised of people who were experienced at being angry and hitting things, breaking boards to earn their green belts at the local karate dojo, or happened to be a cop. That shouldn't be a controversial statement. By the way, Tank is 50 years old now so don't use some video of him from 96'.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GlassJaw said:


> It's stupid to limit this argument to which one is stronger. What about the other factors that have proven to be important in MMA? Which one is the better athlete and closer to their athletic prime? What about respective skill levels? We get it, men are bigger and stronger than women most of the time.
> 
> An olympic level female athlete that competes in modern MMA has a chance at beating a guy who had some flashy knockouts 20 years ago when most of his competition was comprised of people who were experienced at being angry and hitting things, breaking boards to earn their green belts at the local karate dojo, or happened to be a cop. That shouldn't be a controversial statement. By the way, Tank is 50 years old now so don't use some video of him from 96'.


You're still thinking in terms of the same galaxy of physicality. It's not. It's like the difference between average high schoolers and peak athletes, athletic records show as much.

At that point, NO LEVEL of skill can overcome the physicality, barring some molester just sitting in guard and getting triangled or something. Like I said, it's like a kid fighting a grown up.

Besides you act like Tank is some untrained lugger who just walked into the cage when he's actually a NJCAA All American wrestler and an enormously powerful guy to boot. And he's only 50, he'd have to be like 70 for Rousey to overcome that. Couture and Severn were still tooling high level pro heavyweights at that age, it's not deathbed age, it's old-man strength age.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anything can happen in the rolling tide of combat.

Tank is a 50 year old 300lb brawler scrapping with fools in bars, after a long professional fighting career. Rousey is an under 30 year old female Champion, fresh in MMA despite her long Judo career, fighting the top of her division, which is 135lb women.

Why are you lot even trying to decipher the style match up, but more to the point, why has Tank brought it up for you to discuss?? Sad plea for money here, just as sad is the fact that people on here can't see that a fight between these two ends in one of two ways; Rousey unconscious and possibly broken physically, or Tank with a broken arm and zero pride left.

Either could happen, many other things could happen, but who in their right mind wants to see it?!?


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Touting Tank's all american award as proof of current skill is even more ridiculous than when Henderson gets referred to as an olympic level wrestler. That ship has long since sailed. I also think it's a little ridiculous to say that their physical abilities, all together, are galaxies apart. I'd absolutely love to see Tank and Ronda compete in some form of endurance test. We aren't comparing stats from men vs women as a whole. We are comparing current day Tank Abbott vs current day Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People thought i was crazy when i was sure Rhonda would take Mayweather in an MMA fight. Anyone who thinks she can beat Tank are totally insane


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GlassJaw said:


> Touting Tank's all american award as proof of current skill is even more ridiculous than when Henderson gets referred to as an olympic level wrestler. That ship has long since sailed. I also think it's a little ridiculous to say that their physical abilities, all together, are galaxies apart. I'd absolutely love to see Tank and Ronda compete in some form of endurance test. We aren't comparing stats from men vs women as a whole. We are comparing current day Tank Abbott vs current day Ronda Rousey.


What you're saying people forget wrestling? You forgot how to ride a bike? Or are you taking Henderson's performance against elite young male athletes his OWN size as proof of him somehow becoming a terrible wrestler over time?

How in the world is Rousey ever going to take down a 300 lb man that actually knows how to wrestle and practices his whole life to stay on his feet? Let me guess, judo flip him like one of those 135 lb girls . What could she POSSIBLY do to him on the feet?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Touting Tank's all american award as proof of current skill is even more ridiculous than when *Henderson gets referred to as an olympic level wrestler.* That ship has long since sailed. I also think it's a little ridiculous to say that their physical abilities, all together, are galaxies apart. I'd absolutely love to see Tank and Ronda compete in some form of endurance test. We aren't comparing stats from men vs women as a whole. We are comparing current day Tank Abbott vs current day Ronda Rousey.


No, it isn't. Dan Henderson could still walk into any bar today and clean house with his wrestling ability if he wanted. He could chuck men around like rag dolls with it. He'd do the same to Ronda Rousey too. Pick her up and toss her around the Octagon like a toy - or do people think Ronda has a chance at arm barring Hendo too?

I still can't believe people actually think Ronda has a chance at breaking Abbott's arm.

If this gorilla got hold of ronda, or she tried to initiate some kind of grappling exchange, he'd rip her in two.






He could do this to her head.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

HexRei said:


> it's a completely different story with kids. All else being equal, girls grow faster, earlier, than boys and there's not a significant gender advantage regarding strength until a ways into puberty when the massive testosterone increases in males allow them to put on much more muscle more easily than females. Obviously Ronda won't enjoy this pre-puberty advantage with Tank.


Yeah and not to mention he said OLDER sister, like duh older kids are gonna beat up younger kids. A 2 year old cat can beat up a 3 month pitbull puppy, therefore cats > fully grown pitbulls


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

The difference in sheer physicality and brute force really is like comparing a man to a gorilla.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

evilappendix said:


> No thanks, she can molest me any time anywhere. Try to contribute to the thread rather than derailing it. That's against the rules.:hug:


Then I guess we should both get banned since I said the same thing you said.




At the same tie, Ronda COULD beat Tank. He's an old man who's be too tired to throw in a matter of minutes. We've seen plenty of times someone shoot for a takedown on someone's who's tired and they just fall down. Punches from the bottom would probably still turn Ronda to mince meat but there's still potential for jiu jitsu to prevail in this situation.

I wouldn't see the James Toney ankle pick thing happening. If Ronda shot in at all and grabbed a leg, her kidney's probably fail from a few shots from even 2015 Tank.

Again, people blowing off the discussion, remember that we're talking about martial arts. Gender, age, size, all of this is things martial arts has always sought out to tackle. I find these freakshow concepts interesting.

Ronda certainly has a better shot at Floyd than Tank for me. But Floyd's one of the smartest ringsmen of all time when he's on his A game. He wouldn't be anywhere near her until she didn't expect a shot.

It goes to show how good Ronda is at what she does that we even entertain it. I wouldn't even post 2 words about Cyborg Vs Tank you know. There are percentage chances for Ronda to beat a Tank or Floyd, no matter how minute.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The difference in sheer physicality and brute force really is like comparing a man to a gorilla.


Why didn't Tank beat most of the people he fought? He had a strength and power advantage over just about everybody. He has been knocked out more times than he has recorded knockouts, at least on the professional level. Yes men are built stronger than women but there is always something to be said for cardio and skill. It doesn't really matter how big you are if you are absolutely exhausted fighting someone who has energy to spare. If she could last 5 minutes she would have a shot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

She wouldn't last 5 minutes. He would punch through her guard, she wouldn't be able to take one punch and he doesn't have to aim for precision as he would only have to touch her to ko her. He could close his eyes and swing wildly and still probably win.

If he could swing 20 punches in 5 minutes she'd lose as there's no way to block shots from someone with such a large strength advantage. She also may die. 

I remember watching this show pros vs joes and one of the joes was huge. So in a pro running back versus fat untrained guy the fat untrained guy wrecked the pro even though he visibly had a massive skill advantage.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Why didn't Tank beat most of the people he fought? He had a strength and power advantage over just about everybody. He has been knocked out more times than he has recorded knockouts, at least on the professional level. Yes men are built stronger than women but there is always something to be said for cardio and skill. It doesn't really matter how big you are if you are absolutely exhausted fighting someone who has energy to spare. If she could last 5 minutes she would have a shot.


Because Tank fought other skilled MEN, not women.

Why are you comparing Tank Abbott vs. Men to Ronda Rousey?

A grazing blow would shatter so many bones in Ronda's face.

Once people were to see Abbott and Rousey side by side at a weigh-in, people would realise what a horrible mistake they'd made and how foolish it was to even entertain the idea of a woman taking him on.

Why would tank be exhausted? He would barely have to physically exert himself to crush Ronda Rousey.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because Tank fought other skilled MEN, not women.
> 
> Why are you comparing Tank Abbott vs. Men to Ronda Rousey?
> 
> ...


Maybe if she literally ran circles around the cage until he went into alcohol withdrawals?


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because Tank fought other *skilled* MEN, not women.
> 
> Why are you comparing Tank Abbott vs. Men to Ronda Rousey?
> 
> ...


I think the word skilled is a little strong for Tank or his opponents with the exception of the few skilled guys who kicked his ass. Why would he be exhausted? Because his gas tank even almost 20 years ago was so bad he has a submission by exhaustion on his record. Throwing and missing shots is tiring. If you've never worked on cardio and you get in a scrap with someone no matter their size you can only keep it up for a few minutes.

For the record in my initial comment I stated that Tank would most likely win but it wouldn't be shocking to me if he lost. He is 50 years old and not in good shape. He also hasn't fought in 6 years. Also, I think just about anybody would be knocked out if Tank landed a shot on them, he just isn't very good at doing that.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I think the word skilled is a little strong for Tank or his opponents with the exception of the few skilled guys who kicked his ass. Why would he be exhausted? Because his gas tank even almost 20 years ago was so bad he has a submission by exhaustion on his record. Throwing and missing shots is tiring. If you've never worked on cardio and you get in a scrap with someone no matter their size you can only keep it up for a few minutes.
> 
> For the record in my initial comment I stated that Tank would most likely win but it wouldn't be shocking to me if he lost. He is 50 years old and not in good shape. He also hasn't fought in 6 years. Also, I think just about anybody would be knocked out if Tank landed a shot on them, he just isn't very good at doing that.


You still keep comparing Tank Abbott vs other men rather than Tank Abbott vs. a woman.

There is literally nothing Ronda could do in an MMA fight that would hurt Tank Abbott. A judo throw attempt would end with her being crushed. Rousey's bull rushing striking game would end up with her skull half caved in.

She could perhaps dive for a leg, but Abbott would just pick her up and slam her to the ground with minimal effort.

There's a good chance Abbott would damage Rousey beyond repair, he could break her back if he wanted to.

What next, Joanna Jedrezcyk vs Abbott?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Abbott wud crush mighty mouse like a bug. His nickname is mouse for crying out loud. What man refers to themselves as a fcking mouse?!


If Abbott were able to connect, then yes, even at his stage he'd probably have enough power to KO Johnson, BUT even Johnson's opponents who are almost as fast as him are barely able to touch him for 5 rounds and you think a fat ass old man that is Abbott who misses more punches than connects against other fat ass old men would be able to catch him¿

I give you Rousey, as even with her improved striking she is not very elusive, but against Demetrious Johnson Abbott would just collapse after a few minutes of punching nothing but air.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh Yeah... Tank actually being able to make any kind of contact with Johnson sounds pretty unlikely.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Abbot only need to jab staight in the middle "chest" to make contact to make Ronda wobbly. Hell, I almost think Abbot just need to release a big fart to show who is the man and Ronda will mentally break.


----------



## mikelandon35 (Sep 22, 2015)

Tanks trying to become relevant


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Heh Yeah... Tank actually being able to make any kind of contact with Johnson sounds pretty unlikely.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> He's probably moving guns or something these days lol
> 
> From what I remember tank tapped to a toe hold a long time ago, cant remember who it was again.


his name is frank mir:










let tank prove he has a fight in him, take on bitch-tits tim sylvia as a warm up.... if he can win/show me something, then i'll believe he can still fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Well that ends the Rousey vs Man debate. Thanks for participating folks.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha I *almost* bumped the "Rousey could beat Mayweather" thread last night, but I was too drunk to find it.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Rousey was a media hype. Where are all the people that thought she could beat Abbot or Mayweather now? Where are all the ones who thought Rousey was one of the best P4P etc?

My few points:

1) Rousey could never beat a man because as we saw in this fight a womans chin and head is much weaker and cannot absorb heavier striking as men can.

2) Being that arrogant and talking so much trash as she does, she deserve any criticism coming here

3) Rousey being P4P top-10 was always a joke and politics. She was supposed to be top-10 because she dominated here opponents so much. He loss showed that the opposition in the womens divisions are simply too weak. Anyone will look unbeatable if always facing opponents on a different and lower level.

note: It appears the joke does not end and that UFC is making politics out of Women UFC. Now both Rousey and Holm are on the list instead. Pathetic.

The official Top-14 list has
Rousey
Holm
Joanna Jedrzejczyk 

in it, Rousey still ranked highest among the female fighters as well...

The list should instead be named "Top-14 Fame rankings of Active Fighters"


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Gustafsson Fan said:


> ...note: It appears the joke does not end and that UFC is making politics out of Women UFC. Now both Rousey and Holm are on the list instead. Pathetic.
> 
> The official Top-14 list has
> Rousey
> ...


The sad part is, a woman may actually get hurt as a result. If they are in the p4p list, that means they're better than 99.9% of the men out there at their weight. Why not fight? I'm sure there's a promotion out there willing to do it. 

If Dana keeps this up, it may be time for him to resign. That's how embarrassing this is.

1	Jose Aldo 
2	Demetrious Johnson 
3	Chris Weidman 
4	TJ Dillashaw 
5	Jon Jones *NR
6	Robbie Lawler 
7	Fabricio Werdum 
8	Daniel Cormier 
9	Rafael dos Anjos 
10	Cain Velasquez 
*11	Ronda Rousey *
12	Conor McGregor 
*13	Holly Holm *NR*
*14	Joanna Jedrzejczyk*
14	Anthony Pettis

And Ronda over Joanna and Holly?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Rousey being included in the mens p4p list at all is an absolute joke. Being ranked above the woman who just made her look like an amateur on that same list but being ranked below her in the women's bantamweight rankings doesn't make any sense.

UFC = sports ENTERTAINMENT. They want the top stars to be perceived in a certain way, even if that perception was just shattered last Saturday. It isn't to be taken seriously. It isn't a legitimate list the same way UFC isn't a fully legitimate sport based on skill and merit. I'm a huge UFC fan but that's just the way it is.

Rousey's lack of striking ability has been exposed. The fact that a one-dimensional fighter with such a lack of stand up skill is ranked on a MIXED Martial Arts p4p list doesn't make sense. It's entertainment. She will still get special treatment from the UFC and the media just because of her star power. I also believe the women and men should have a seperate p4p list. Ronda would for sure be first or second on that list. But shouldn't be anywhere near the men's list.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

P4p is a joke in general. If you can put Mighty Mouse and Cain on one list I don't see why you can't put women in there. It's a fantasy land.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Leed said:


> P4p is a joke in general. If you can put Mighty Mouse and Cain on one list I don't see why you can't put women in there. It's a fantasy land.



I just feel the skill gap is way larger between the men and women than between men's heavyweight and men's featherweight. I haven't looked in to this but the top 5 in all men's division are probably more highly skilled and well-rounded than the top 5 in any women's division.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

P4P is a list of best fighters. If I say Jose Aldo is the greatest of all time, someone is going to say "Mate look what Jones, Anderson, GSP or Fedor have done". We all have our list of greatest fighters of all time, P4P is a list of greatest currently signed to the UFC fighters of right now.

Women don't generally deserve on the P4P list because there isn't enough skill level. Rousey fought one person of a style she hadn't faced before and got hurt had. Jones has beat boxers, kickboxers, submission guys, wrestlers...all at the highest level of the game. Holm has essentially looked impressive one time in her UFC career. That's what P4P is supposed to be about.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Holm would kick Tank's ass!!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

towwffc said:


> Leed said:
> 
> 
> > P4p is a joke in general. If you can put Mighty Mouse and Cain on one list I don't see why you can't put women in there. It's a fantasy land.
> ...


I don't disagree, right now it's 100% the case, but in the situation where women would be more skilled I don't see an issue comparing their skill level to men, if you can compare a fly weight to a heavyweight, because there's no way of comparing the two. It's exactly the same if you would compare a male to a female. How do we even decide who is the better fighter, if they fought in the same weight? MM wouldnt have the speed at HW and Cain/Werdum wouldn't have the power and strength at Flyweight, so it's impossible to get to a legit conclusion. If we can compare two guys who are 100 pounds apart, we can also imagine that women and men fighters are the same gender or weight. It's just as ridiculous.
But yeah I agree that women don't have the skill right now to be compared to the p4p best but in 10+ years when women MMA has evolved, why not?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Leed said:


> I don't disagree, right now it's 100% the case, but in the situation where women would be more skilled I don't see an issue comparing their skill level to men, if you can compare a fly weight to a heavyweight, because there's no way of comparing the two. It's exactly the same if you would compare a male to a female. How do we even decide who is the better fighter, if they fought in the same weight? MM wouldnt have the speed at HW and Cain/Werdum wouldn't have the power and strength at Flyweight, so it's impossible to get to a legit conclusion. If we can compare two guys who are 100 pounds apart, we can also imagine that women and men fighters are the same gender or weight. It's just as ridiculous.
> But yeah I agree that women don't have the skill right now to be compared to the p4p best but in 10+ years when women MMA has evolved, why not?


You have to imagine how things would be if a person was born heavier or lighter.

For example - 

A strong bantamweight would make a strong heavyweight.
A fast heavyweight would make a fast bantamweight.
Obviously skill is the same across the board

Now for woman you also need to consider the male/female ratio as well. As strong woman would make a strong man. 

The problem with Rousey being anywhere near the top is bullshit. Heres my logic on it - 

Lets transfer Rouseys skills to her equivalent male Physique

+ Strong
+ KO Power
+ Good Take Down
+ Good Ground Game and Subs
- Very Poor Stand Up
- Suspect gas tank
- Has only faced 2nd rate competition
- Suspect Mentality

Lets say she had to fight Faber

+ Fast
+ Good Stand Up
+ Good Ground Game
+ Good Wrestling Defence and Takedown 
+ Good Ground Game and Subs
+ Excellent Gas Tank
+ Faced the Best of the Best
+ Mentally Strong

So from my list (which I'm sure someone will dispute) Faber has a lot more going for him than Rousey. If Rouseys skills and strengths were transferred into a male equivalent, I think Faber would win the fight because hes just better. But Faber doesn't make anyones top P4P list yet Rousey does. It makes zero sense.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At first it seemed like Spite was talking bollocks there but completely agreed by the end. People talk about Joanna's striking...it's legit. Maybe not champion legit by men's standards but still legit none the less.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Spite said:


> You have to imagine how things would be if a person was born heavier or lighter.
> 
> For example -
> 
> ...


Like I said, I don't think Ronda should be in the p4p list, I was addressing the point "women should have a different p4p list". 
About your comparison I totally agree. But for me it's still hard to fully compare weight classes so apart. You can compare who has the best technique etc, but still, you adjust your style accordingly to your size, weight. You had a good example but how would you compare a Jones vs Mighty Mouse or Fedor vs Mighty Mouse. You say a strong HW makes a strong FW. So how does Fedor, a guy who has knocked people dead, translate to a FW guy?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I mean as much of a disgrace it is that a huge fat old man is talking about beating up a small skinny woman, and as if Tank wasn't trashy enough already. But come on, he would simply sit on her and she would choke to death.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Leed said:


> I don't disagree, right now it's 100% the case, but in the situation where women would be more skilled I don't see an issue comparing their skill level to men, if you can compare a fly weight to a heavyweight, because there's no way of comparing the two. It's exactly the same if you would compare a male to a female. How do we even decide who is the better fighter, if they fought in the same weight? MM wouldnt have the speed at HW and Cain/Werdum wouldn't have the power and strength at Flyweight, so it's impossible to get to a legit conclusion. If we can compare two guys who are 100 pounds apart, we can also imagine that women and men fighters are the same gender or weight. It's just as ridiculous.
> But yeah I agree that women don't have the skill right now to be compared to the p4p best but in 10+ years when women MMA has evolved, why not?


It's the strength per pound they lack, not the skill. They can actually have more skill, and still lose to a man of equal weight because of the strength deficit. You can compare a mighty mouse to bones, for instance, because his strength would increase along with an increase of mass. He would lose things also like speed, but his strength would still increase. But if you compare MM to a woman of equal weight, you can see the strength deficit. She may have more skill, but it only goes so far. 

Strength is part of what makes a fighter great. It's not just skill, it's a combination of strength, skill, determination, fight IQ (decision making), etc. 

Women are wonderful creatures, they are just built differently. We can resist this, or accept it. The hype surrounding Ronda was really just a symptom of us refusing to accept the wonderful differences between males and females. It's something our whole nation is struggling with. They have differences that should be celebrated, but for some reason we are bent on blurring them.


----------

